# driver woes



## power fade (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all, been pretty inconsistent with the big stick recently. At the range at the weekend and was skying everything, so figured I was too steep and getting ahead of the ball. 

Tonight everything was either going low and swerving left or low and straight? I think I am closing the face at impact, but what is happening with my swingpath and weight transfer that would cause this flight?

If this keeps up I will need to change my username


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2013)

You could be getting stuck and flipping the club at the last minute hence low hooks? Happened to me a while back as I wasn't clearing my left hip so stood very open to get the feel of the left hip being cleared and fixed it (thanks Bob & James)...


----------



## power fade (Apr 17, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			You could be getting stuck and flipping the club at the last minute hence low hooks? Happened to me a while back as I wasn't clearing my left hip so stood very open to get the feel of the left hip being cleared and fixed it (thanks Bob & James)...
		
Click to expand...

thanks for reply - i am thinking that as my usual shot is if anything a fade - particularly with Driver or that and i have crept round to a closed stance. The other thing that has happened over time is my grip has got stronger. My main concern is i think my weight shift  - are sky balls and low hookey shots related to same fault or is there a few things going on?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 17, 2013)

Sky and low shots are both related to a steep swing and a reduction in loft. Try and sweep the club into the ball just a little more.


----------



## power fade (Apr 17, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Sky and low shots are both related to a steep swing and a reduction in loft. Try and sweep the club into the ball just a little more.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, would the steepness come from me moving towards the target and hitting down then as opposed to hanging back and throwing my arms at the ball.

Nb - any thoughts/drills to promote shallower swing plane please?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure if it will help but I tee the ball off the big toe of my left foot but have the club at the centre of my stance so approx 6-8 inches away from the ball, slight tilt to the right and swing. My driving has come on 10 fold, my distances are up and most of all a lot straighter

before this I was guilty of skying the ball every other drive or even worse topping one 10 yard. It also caused the odd hook/pull left as my shoulders were wide open as moving the club behind the ball forces the shoulders slightly left.

I am no expert however and this is just something that works for me.

this is the vid that prompted me (its one of his older ones so not HD lol)
[video=youtube;u68RZjdnVMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68RZjdnVMs[/video]


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 17, 2013)

Dont like Clement that much but this is a good vid:thup: Crossfield has done loads of Driver related vids as well


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 17, 2013)

I still hit the odd duffer but when I set up right as per this vid I flush a hell of a lot more and have added 30 yards at least due to the better strike (and the tm r1 driver which is longer and straighter by design of course)


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 17, 2013)

I suffer with a block to the right with my Driver. If I could eliminate that I could save 2 or 3 shots a round easily. I will take on board what Clement says


----------



## JustOne (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice post Gibbo :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 17, 2013)

hmmm, not sure if thats meant or tongue in cheek James


----------



## power fade (Apr 18, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Not sure if it will help but I tee the ball off the big toe of my left foot but have the club at the centre of my stance so approx 6-8 inches away from the ball, slight tilt to the right and swing. My driving has come on 10 fold, my distances are up and most of all a lot straighter

before this I was guilty of skying the ball every other drive or even worse topping one 10 yard. It also caused the odd hook/pull left as my shoulders were wide open as moving the club behind the ball forces the shoulders slightly left.

I am no expert however and this is just something that works for me.

this is the vid that prompted me (its one of his older ones so not HD lol)
[video=youtube;u68RZjdnVMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68RZjdnVMs[/video]
		
Click to expand...

thanks Gibbo, its funny because i have done this in the past and like you say if you ground driver at ball your right shoulder comes forward and buggers up your alignment! Not sure why i stopped doing it though? I will give it another bash when next playing. 
cheers


----------



## power fade (Apr 22, 2013)

power fade said:



			thanks Gibbo, its funny because i have done this in the past and like you say if you ground driver at ball your right shoulder comes forward and buggers up your alignment! Not sure why i stopped doing it though? I will give it another bash when next playing. 
cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hi, wee update on the driver. I tried setting up at address with driver in middle of stance and got to say my driving was the best it's been. I also worked on my alignment as I had got become too closed to the target. I did hit one bad drive (slice) at the 15th and one of my playing partners pointed out that 'it was because I had a big gap between the ball and the club head'. I reminded him I had been doing it all round, out hitting him to boot and its the first time you've mentioned it. 

Anyway, thanks to Gibbo for tip


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 22, 2013)

power fade said:



			Hi, wee update on the driver. I tried setting up at address with driver in middle of stance and got to say my driving was the best it's been. I also worked on my alignment as I had got become too closed to the target. I did hit one bad drive (slice) at the 15th and one of my playing partners pointed out that 'it was because I had a big gap between the ball and the club head'. I reminded him I had been doing it all round, out hitting him to boot and its the first time you've mentioned it. 

Anyway, thanks to Gibbo for tip
		
Click to expand...



I have been struggling a bit with my driving hitting blocks to the right, I tried this at the weekend and wow what a difference it really is a great tip. Glad it worked well for you


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2013)

I may be wrong and it may be a simple point, but, most of the bad drives I see when playing with others is when they clearly can't have seen the ball struck off the tee.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 23, 2013)

power fade said:



			Hi, wee update on the driver. I tried setting up at address with driver in middle of stance and got to say my driving was the best it's been. I also worked on my alignment as I had got become too closed to the target. I did hit one bad drive (slice) at the 15th and one of my playing partners pointed out that 'it was because I had a big gap between the ball and the club head'.* I reminded him I had been doing it all round, out hitting him to boot and its the first time you've mentioned it. *

Anyway, thanks to Gibbo for tip
		
Click to expand...

Classic case of golf mis-information.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 23, 2013)

This seems like a very sensible video.  Can't wait to try it out at the range today.

Although I'll experiment with it, maybe James could help with this question;

Should the club handle still be a touch forward with left hip out a bit?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 23, 2013)

HOLY JEBUS!!!!!

Well- that worked.  That worked very well.

Always had a problem with the driver.  As a Stack and Tilter I tend to chop down on the ball with great effect with my irons and shocking effect with the driver.  

I struggle to keep my head behind the ball, I hit skied drives a-plenty....

Hit 80 or so balls with the driver today using this set up.

LOTS of snap hooks to start with.  Got better results when I set up the club a little in front of the ball to encourage an in-to-out path to counter the hook.  Problem was that I was still not hitting the ball in the middle of the clubface.

As a S&T player, I generally set up with my handle pushed forward.  Got rid of that and BOOOM- I hit my first EVER drive with the RBZ out the middle of the face.  Feels nice!

Moved the club back in line with the ball and hit shot after shot after shot dead straight, with the occasional hook.

Didn't slice or sky the ball once.  Not once in 80 balls.

That's good to know and now I can aim a little right if there's a lot of danger down the left hand side on a hole.

HAPPY BOY!!!


----------



## Ian_S (Apr 23, 2013)

Channeling my inner Mark Crosfield, where on the club face are you striking it? I've found when I hit a bad drive its more often than not due to a bad strike.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 24, 2013)

Ian_S said:



			Channeling my inner Mark Crosfield, where on the club face are you striking it? I've found when I hit a bad drive its more often than not due to a bad strike.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with this.  The ball really flies straight and long off the middle of the face.


----------



## Jay Gee (Apr 24, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Would agree with this.  The ball really flies straight and long off the middle of the face.
		
Click to expand...

I can hit the sweet spot and still slice the ball. I have lots of other issues though! That setup vid looks interesting though, will give it a go.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 24, 2013)

Interesting! My driver is causing me no end of problems at the moment with big, high slices which I am struggling to control even with lessons. 

Having played today I decided to stick it back in the cupboard for a while and just play with hybrids as it's just costing me too many shots.

I'll go down the range and give this a go though and see if it helps at all before banishing the big stick!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to the range again and started slicing using this method.  Really had to concentrate on my alignment and be confident in the setup as I found that my club was straying towards the ball a bit.

Forced into the middle of the stance and starting thwacking the ball really well again.

Loving it!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 25, 2013)

that was my problem on Sunday at 1st, not concentrating on setup thinking I had cracked it after a couple of rounds and range sessions.... wrong!

Off to the range later to sort my tempo out with irons, everythig else is smooth but irons I just can;t stop whacking at 150mph!

Keep it up Virtuocity, it will be 2nd nature in no time


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			that was my problem on Sunday at 1st, not concentrating on setup thinking I had cracked it after a couple of rounds and range sessions.... wrong!

Off to the range later to sort my tempo out with irons, everythig else is smooth but irons I just can;t stop whacking at 150mph!

Keep it up Virtuocity, it will be 2nd nature in no time 

Click to expand...

I'm having the opposite problem at the moment, the irons have got a nice tempo and hitting them reasonably well, the driver however is losing the plot and seems quick even when I concentrate!! Very frustrating.


----------



## Chris1980 (Apr 25, 2013)

Good video. Is anyone gona stick with this technique though? Not 100% sure itd work for me as ive it in my head the club should be right behind ball before swinging. Definitely wana give it a try though!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 25, 2013)

Chris1980 said:



			Good video. Is anyone gona stick with this technique though? Not 100% sure itd work for me as ive it in my head the club should be right behind ball before swinging. Definitely wana give it a try though!
		
Click to expand...

I was one week away from giving up on the driver for at least a year.  Now I'm excited about the big stick again.  It's a KEEPER.

However, I spoke briefly with the Head Pro and my club and she said that she understands the set up as part of a drill but wouldn't advocate using it all the time.

She also was saddened to hear I use Stack and Tilt  

Why must I be so different from the norm!?!?!?!?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 25, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			She also was saddened to hear I use Stack and Tilt  

Click to expand...

Because you'll get better without her being able to fleece you for 30 lessons?


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 25, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Because you'll get better without her being able to fleece you for 30 lessons? 

Click to expand...

Yep- and that's just to sort out my grip :lol:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 26, 2013)

My take on this setup:

[video=youtube_share;THRtLudUkDQ]http://youtu.be/THRtLudUkDQ[/video]


----------



## huds1475 (May 12, 2013)

Tried this set up this morning. Definitely helps to line shoulders up. Hit more down the middle but felt sacrificed a little distance. Having said that prefer extra consistency. Will keep playing with along with looking at my shoulder alignment for the more usual setup.


----------



## mikee247 (May 14, 2013)

I might look at this but forgive me for being cynical but if its that effect why havnt I seen all the big boys doing it?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 14, 2013)

cos they are better than us 

bare in mind your not trying to hit the ball, you are just making a swing and the ball is getting in the way. I find this stops me going after the ball.

I guess after a while you could move the club forward slightly until at a standard address. Personally I find it gives me a much better strike and have gained distance rather than lose any. Horses for courses though :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (May 15, 2013)

Quick update.

Due to this video, driving has become the most consistent part of my game.

Cheers G1BB0!!!!


----------



## shooboo (Jul 16, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Not sure if it will help but I tee the ball off the big toe of my left foot but have the club at the centre of my stance so approx 6-8 inches away from the ball, slight tilt to the right and swing. My driving has come on 10 fold, my distances are up and most of all a lot straighter

before this I was guilty of skying the ball every other drive or even worse topping one 10 yard. It also caused the odd hook/pull left as my shoulders were wide open as moving the club behind the ball forces the shoulders slightly left.

I am no expert however and this is just something that works for me.

this is the vid that prompted me (its one of his older ones so not HD lol)
[video=youtube;u68RZjdnVMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68RZjdnVMs[/video]
		
Click to expand...

This video might have just saved me from chucking in the towel when it comes to driving. I'm ruining my brand new RBZ driver cos I'm putting golf ball marks on the top of the club and it ALWAYS goes right, but I think it's because I am facing the ball despite it being left of my stance. I am going to try Clements tip but I feel positive this is the fix. So thank you for posting!


----------



## Odvan (Jul 16, 2013)

Glad this thread has been bumped. I shall be giving this a whirl one night this week.

I'll never bin my driver I'll simply aim left and watch it fade/slice back into the fairway...accept when I get it right and have to play my 2nd across not one, but two fairways


----------

